

BiteScript: Ruby DSL for generating JVM bytecode - zcrar70
http://blog.headius.com/2009/05/bitescript-002-scripting-examples.html

======
dschoon
I love how simple and practical this is. This is exactly the sort of tool I
never know I need until I desperately need it, and by that point, I typically
don't have the time to build it. Wonderful.

